# Upgrading from T3i



## frozenphotography (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new here! I have been shooting with my T3i for about 4 years, 2 of which I've been serious about. I recently started charging for family/senior/children portraits. I want to upgrade my camera body.

In my bag:
T3i
Tamron 28-75 mm 2.8
Canon 50mm 1.8
Sigma 150-500mm 5-6.3 (bought and use only a handful of times for my nephews football games and some wildlife photography)

I'm mostly considering the 80D and the 6D. From what I'm reading there are big benefits to both. I realistically want a full frame but with similar features to the 80D. It's looking like my budget is $1500 tops. Again, mostly portraiture and I want to stay with Canon unless someone has a really good reason why I shouldn't. I have been asked to do a couple of weddings as well.

Please, any advice for me would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## jcwphoto (Dec 24, 2016)

The main difference is one is full frame the other is not.  Either would be fine.  I personally would get better quality lenses.  You can have a great sensor but if you shoot through poor quality glass what is the point.  A high quality glasswill produce better color and a far superior tonal range.


----------

